# Nail care for untamed budgies with long nails



## Mipha (Jul 16, 2018)

I have two budgies with overgrown nails. They were only given default, plain wood perches for the first few years of their lives before I took them in. I want to replace their perches with branches (or at least better, larger perches) soon, but I can't find any in my local pet stores and I can't buy online atm.

I found a vet and I know vets can cut their nails, but I want to cut their nails soon and I can't go to the vet right now. 

Everything online is for tamed birds. My birds won't step up onto my hand so I can't cut their nails. I've tried grabbing the tamest one a few days ago. I did it bare-handed and he bit me. I could use a cloth next time, but I'm worried that holding him against his will will put our relationship back.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you are going to cut the nails yourself make sure you do not trim too short so as to cause them to bleed. If you have not done this before you may want to have someone help you. Also when holding a bird do not constrict the chest as your bird will not be able to breath and you may kill it by holding it improperly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not suggest you cut the birds' nails yourself as you are inexperienced in handling them and may end up injuring them unintentionally. Taking them to a vet technician is your best option. Nail trims are not expensive.*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I agree.
Make a vet appointment and ask them to teach you how to trim their nails. 
A good technique in both cutting the nails and safely & securely holding your birds, will make any future trims less stressful for you all.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree that you should seek a professionals help the first time. It is easy to do but not if you are nervous and have never done it before. 

I had a budgie that needed a beak trim and a vet showed me how to perform it and what to do if there was bleeding. You'll feel much more prepared if you have a professional there to guide you. 
And the beak trim only cost me £8.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’d also advise not doing it yourself if you haven’t done it before. Budgies are so extremely tiny, that if you cut even a millimeter too far, it can be hard to stop the bleeding even with styptic. 

Also, as Cody mentioned, if you don’t hold properly you can injure a tiny bird. Even when birds are tame, they still need restraining in a towel or cloth. Take them to the vet to get this done, and express that you’d like to learn to do it yourself. That way they can tell you what equipment to use, technique, and what to watch out for.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have never cut a birds nails before, let someone with experience show you how to do it, and also do the whole clipping. Many people who are not a vet know how to trim nails.


----------

